# Suchbild, Wo ist das Rindvieh?



## DER SCHWERE (23 Feb. 2013)

​


----------



## steven91 (23 Feb. 2013)

sitzt auf dem schwein ;D


----------



## UTux (23 Feb. 2013)

Eigentlich müsste ich jetzt beleidigt sein. :angry:
Aber den Kollegen kenne ich ja nicht.


----------



## BlueLynne (23 Feb. 2013)

und was macht der da ..........................


----------



## CukeSpookem (24 Feb. 2013)

Herr Schweinsteiger ?


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (24 Feb. 2013)

Ich seh kein Rindvieh, nur ein Bulle......


----------



## Weltenbummler (25 Feb. 2013)

Der Bulle auf den armen Schwein.


----------



## Max100 (25 Feb. 2013)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> ​




Mit Verlaub, das sitzt auf dem Schwein


----------



## Punisher (25 Feb. 2013)

steven91 schrieb:


> sitzt auf dem schwein ;D


Ich hab das als Hornochse identifiziert


----------



## comatron (25 Feb. 2013)

Das Rindvieh steht links auf der Weide. Das Vieh unter dem Bullen ist ein verkleidetes Pferd.


----------



## Akrueger100 (25 Feb. 2013)

A[BAutofahrer: Darf mann einen Wachtmeister Rindvieh nenen?[/B]
Polizist:Nein das währe Beamten Beleidigung!
Autofahrer:Na dann schönen Tag noch Herr WACHTMEISTER!


----------



## Mücke 67 (26 Feb. 2013)

UTux schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste ich jetzt beleidigt sein. :angry:
> Aber den Kollegen kenne ich ja nicht.



Vieleicht kannste ja was lernen


----------



## Amonikable (4 März 2013)

DAS IST EINE BELEIDIGUNG FÜR JEDES RECHTSCHAFFENDE RINDVIECH! UNERHÖRT! 

xD


----------

